# 2ww and experiencing stringy discharge



## Curlychick (May 29, 2011)

hi I'm 2dpt (5dt) today ive had white stringing discharge, its most probably nothing but would put my mind at ease if anyone else has had a similar thing.


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya
Are you taking any pesseries, as this is happening to me - not sure if the both are related.
x


----------



## Curlychick (May 29, 2011)

Hi angelz

Yes I am taking pesseries one in the morning and again in the evening, phoned my clinic first thing this morning And they told me that it is quite normal when taking them 


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi CurelyChick


Pheuuu thats answered my Q too.
I hate this waiting, are you having any symptoms? x


----------



## Curlychick (May 29, 2011)

Me to I can't bear it!! Only symptoms are sore breast & nipples 
I am going a wee more often but I think that's just me reading to much into it
But it's so hard not to analyze everything !!
What symptoms have u had?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi Curlychick

I have had 2 tx cycles and both with discharge yucky

Perhaps pop across to the June 2ww board and chat with the ladies there and gain some support there the 2ww i found the toughest part of treatment

Heres a link to their thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263042.700



Em


----------

